# Krafty Kindlers - A blog for sharing DIY Kindle cover ideas



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Greetings, fellow Kindlers!

A while back, out of concern for the well-being of my then-new Kindle, I decided a cover of some sort might be a good idea. In my usual do-it-yourself way I created a simple and exceedingly inexpensive (cheap) one and it worked quite nicely. I decided to post the easy steps on my personal blog and share it on a few forums, figuring others might like my solution.

I've since improved upon my first, so very simple and basic design, and each time I posted a new how-to the response was the same. Readers shared their designs, posted links, ideas. Clearly Kindlers are a creative, imaginative group and I've seen many delightfully beautiful variations on my covers. I'm pleased to know I've inspired so many, and I've come to realize it might be nice to have a place where Kindlers could exchange ideas, share and showcase their creations: http://kraftykindlers.com

So I'm putting out a call to all Kindlers; if you're looking for DIY Kindle cover ideas, take a look. And if you've made a wonderful cover that you're proud of, have a sewing pattern or anything else you'd like to share, let me know. I'll be adding some fun new cover designs of my own, but I'm also sending out an invitation for other creative Kindlers; check out http://kraftykindlers.com And if you'd like to post a guest blog, please contact me at cegrundler(at)gmail(dot)com. I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your blog, I enjoyed reading it.  I love seeing crafty ideas people come up with for their Kindle covers.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm glad you posted. I referenced your blog when I needed to create a cover for my wife's Kindle and modified the plans a bit to include an elastic band to keep it closed. I couldn't remember how to find your blog so I was unable to provide a link. Thanks for posting!

Here's a link to the thread I started: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45405.0.html

Thank you for posting your directions. I would never have been able to make the covers I made without them. My initial efforts made the project much more difficult than it needed to be. Between your plans and some directions for basic bookbinding techniques I've come up with some covers that have made some other people very happy.

Again, thank you for posting!

- Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Great ideas.  Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> I'm glad you posted. I referenced your blog when I needed to create a cover for my wife's Kindle and modified the plans a bit to include an elastic band to keep it closed. I couldn't remember how to find your blog so I was unable to provide a link. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Here's a link to the thread I started: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45405.0.html
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, I bought some glue and board to try out your instructions for the cover, but the only thing stopping me right now is I like some little pockets on the inside to hold index cards and notes. So I'm thinking about how to add that. I'm pretty handy with sewing so surely I can come up with something.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Patricia,

I've considered sewing a pocket to the contrasting fabric before gluing it down on the inside of the cover.  Doing so would create a bond stronger than the adhesive and would also give the pocket a more polished look.

Good luck on your cover.  The hardest part is getting started.  Aftr you've created one you'll probably find things that you'd want to change or add and you'll end up creating another two or three.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I made myself a padded sleeve if you want to include this on your blog...

The blues actually DO match...my camera didn't capture the colors too well.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

tag for ideas.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Mark, 

I remember your cover with the beautiful brocade; it's truly beautiful. The polka-dot cover is great as well.  If you don't mind me copying over your instructions and photos (including a link to your thread,) I'd be delighted to post it on the blog. 

Madeline, that padded sleeve is lovely. If you'd care to write up a few details on how you made it and any links you'd like to include I think it would make a great addition to the blog as well. 

Patricia, I'd love to see how your cover comes out. If you'd be interested in letting me post it that would be wonderful.

I hadn't been online much in the last two days; I've been contending with a blizzard, a husband with a fever and a three foot deep snowdrift in my driveway!  Thank goodness for a well-stocked house and a fridge full of left-overs!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

cegrundler said:


> Mark,
> 
> I remember your cover with the beautiful brocade; it's truly beautiful. The polka-dot cover is great as well. If you don't mind me copying over your instructions and photos (including a link to your thread,) I'd be delighted to post it on the blog.


Feel free to copy anything I've posted. Without your inspiration I wouldn't have begun making the covers I made.

Sorry to hear of the recent difficulties. Hopefully things will begin to ease up a bit.

- Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been busy during the holidays and this is what I came up with (feel free to copy - I'll get in touch via your blog as well) 

sleeve for Kindle with cover (front)









sleeve for Kindle with cover (back - from an old pair of jeans)









Kindle cover (the back of it is black fake patent leather)









Kindle cover - inside


----------



## ink (Dec 28, 2010)

Real nice! I will sure visit your site. Funny thing, my site currently is using the same theme as yours, just mine I modified the colors.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm inspired


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

cegrundler said:


> Greetings, fellow Kindlers!
> 
> A while back, out of concern for the well-being of my then-new Kindle, I decided a cover of some sort might be a good idea. In my usual do-it-yourself way I created a simple and exceedingly inexpensive (cheap) one and it worked quite nicely. I decided to post the easy steps on my personal blog and share it on a few forums, figuring others might like my solution.
> 
> ...


I will have to post pictures of my ideas/designs once I get home and my holiday time slows down. I've been away from home so much in the last week.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Quite alright, JenniB and everyone else.

Nothing like the holidays to disrupt life big time, and right behind that my husband and I both came down with bronchitis. Yech. I've only begun to get back on my feet today, and barely at that. I feel like I've been sleeping for the last week. It'll be a few days before I can update the site further. Between catching up and the Mysteries for Mutts fundraiser I'm doing for the NJSPCA (there's a link on the sidebar of the blog) I've recovering just in time! 

Happy New Year Everyone!
http://kraftykindlers.com/


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

cegrundler said:


> Quite alright, JenniB and everyone else.
> 
> Nothing like the holidays to disrupt life big time, and right behind that my husband and I both came down with bronchitis. Yech. I've only begun to get back on my feet today, and barely at that. I feel like I've been sleeping for the last week. It'll be a few days before I can update the site further. Between catching up and the Mysteries for Mutts fundraiser I'm doing for the NJSPCA (there's a link on the sidebar of the blog) I've recovering just in time!
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better soon.
I had a bit of time between the holidays and made those covers

the personals 


















back and inside are done from balck striped denim









French handwriting - the inside is done from bleached blue denim


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I would love it if my patterns could be included in your blog! Or are you looking for free patterns only?


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Madeline said:


> I made myself a padded sleeve if you want to include this on your blog...
> 
> The blues actually DO match...my camera didn't capture the colors too well.


Pretty


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

manou said:


> I've been busy during the holidays and this is what I came up with (feel free to copy - I'll get in touch via your blog as well)
> 
> sleeve for Kindle with cover (front)
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

strawhatbrat said:


> I would love it if my patterns could be included in your blog! Or are you looking for free patterns only?


I love your bags I can't wait to get my printer working so I can purchase one and make them.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

I have been looking around for a custom setup for mine... I got the idea for my plans from here:

http://dadjunk.com/2009/12/1-kindle-urban-camouflage-case/

and since there is a new/used bookstore just up the road that has LOADS of books for $1, I grabbed one the other day when I went by there that I will be using. The title is Shadow Men from Jonathon King, I figure the shadow mention fits the usage.


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

The jeans pocket is so cute! I ♥ that.  

I just got an amazon lighted cover, but post-Christmas Target didn't have much selection so I had to get black leather and it's sort of plain. My sister sews and told me she'd make me a jacket for the cover so I was wondering if any of you crafty folk had a pattern like that, or one that could be adapted. It doesn't need to be padded or anything because it will just go over the cover I already have. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

AnThem said:


> The jeans pocket is so cute! I ♥ that.
> 
> I just got an amazon lighted cover, but post-Christmas Target didn't have much selection so I had to get black leather and it's sort of plain. My sister sews and told me she'd make me a jacket for the cover so I was wondering if any of you crafty folk had a pattern like that, or one that could be adapted. It doesn't need to be padded or anything because it will just go over the cover I already have. Any ideas or suggestions?


Patricia started a little project like this if I remember correctly.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

AnThem said:


> I just got an amazon lighted cover, but post-Christmas Target didn't have much selection so I had to get black leather and it's sort of plain. My sister sews and told me she'd make me a jacket for the cover so I was wondering if any of you crafty folk had a pattern like that, or one that could be adapted. It doesn't need to be padded or anything because it will just go over the cover I already have. Any ideas or suggestions?


I made one for myself, but I don't have a pattern. I just took the kindle out of the case, traced around it, added a half inch at the top and bottom, and 5 inches on the left side and 3 on the right. Then fold the sides in and sew the top and bottom. Once you've done that, put it on the case to make sure that the fit is right, and cut out the top right corner for the light, then fold it in and hem that. Here's the finished product.


















Shari


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, I love that and even have that fabric.  Hmmm!


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

Shari that's exactly what I was imagining! Thanks so much for the tips.


----------

